# Simon stellt sich vor



## SimonGarden (8. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Garten- und Teichfreunde.

Ich bin der Simon, 34 Jahre alt, aus Nordsachsen. 

Im Moment buddel ich an meiner neuen Großbaustelle. 
Beherbergen wird er später Koi, __ Graskarpfen und einen Trupp Shubunku.
Eine Brücke bekommt er natürlich auch, direkt von der Terrasse runter. 
Vorher hatte ich ein Kunststoffbecken, diese Pfütze hat mich aber noch nie begeistert. 
Das Kunststoffbecken wird jetzt der Pflanzenfilter im Hintergrund. 
Daraus wird der Teich dann über einen Wasserfall mit dem sauberen Wasser gespeist.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hi Simon,


willkommen im Forum.

Warum willst Du den Filter so hoch stellen? 
Kostet doch nur Strom. Wenn Du den auf Teichnivaue plazierst kannst Du mit 30 Watt pumpen, was dann im Dauerbetrieb auch nicht so teuer wird. 

Der Pflanzenfilter ist devinitiv zu klein. 1/3 Teichgröße braucht ein Pflanzenfilter. 

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, die Folie so groß zu kaufen, dass sie für Teich und Pflanzenfilter reicht.

Den kleinen Teich kannst Du ja als seperaten Bachlauf stehen lassen und z.B. zum füllen des Teiches mit Regenwasser nutzen. 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SimonGarden (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hallo Thomas, 
danke für die nette Begrüßung. 

Ich hätte es vielleicht etwas genauer erklären sollen, der "Pflanzenfilter" wird kein Filter als solches, ich habs nur so genannt. Da kommen die Pflanzen rein, an denen meine Koi nicht rumfressen sollen. Irgendwo müssen sie ja hin und das bot sich eben an. Auch finde ich die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten mit dem kleinen "Hochteich" enorm spannend. Ich spiel halt gern mit Steinen.
Gefiltert wird der große Teich über eine Filteranlage aus drei bis fünf Regenwassertonnen mit unterschiedlichen Filtermedien. Eine ordentliche Pumpe muss da schon rein, und die braucht Saft, das ist klar. Ich möchte meine Fische aber auch sehen 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hi Simon,

Mach dich mal mit Lufthebern vertraut, die haben ganz gewaltig Leistung und brauchen dabei sehr sehr wenig Strom.

Du muußt halt deinen Filter so auslegen, dass dies auch funktioniert.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hallo Simon,

:Willkommen2

ich weiß nicht genau inwieweit deine Planung schon fortgeschritten ist.
Es sollte Sinn machen diese etwas genauer vorzustellen, dann kann können wir gemeinsam mögliche Fehler erkennen.
Diese nachträglich zu beseitigen ist meist aufwändig.

Viel Spaß beim buddeln.


----------



## Zacky (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hallo und ein :Willkommen2

Wie groß und wie tief ist der Teich später mal? Die Sache mit dem "Pflanzenfilterbecken" ist sicherlich dekorativ, aber bedenke bitte, dass so ein Wasserfall auch den Teich im Herbst(Winter)Frühjahr auskühlen und im Sommer unnötig erhitzen kann. Von daher sei erlaubt zu sagen, dass es vielleicht besser wäre, dieses obere Becken über einen Bypass zu bedienen. Dafür braucht es dann nicht unbedingt eine Extra-Pumpe, (je nach Aufbau) würde aber wieder Sinn machen - wenn Du den Pflanzenfilter mit einer kleineren Pumpe bedienst (ggf. Intervall-gesteuert) und den eigentlichen Teich mit besagten Luftheber speist. Das hätte auch den Vorteil, dass die Filtertonnen im Erdreich verschwinden (im Sommer etwas kühler stehen und im Winter nicht unbedingt voll einfrieren). Auch kann man dann die Tonnen dekorativ unter einer Holzabdeckung oder ähnlichem verstecken.


----------



## SimonGarden (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hallo Zacky,
in die Luftheber-Thematik muss ich mich mal einlesen. 

Meine Pfütze wird 5m breit und 9m lang. Tiefe beträgt 1,50m, wobei ich die Brücke mittig anordne und den Teichboden von beiden kurzen Seiten her etwas abfallen lasse so das unter der Brücke die tiefste Stelle ist. Da ist dann etwas mehr als 1,50m Tiefe vorhanden. 
Dort soll sich im günstigsten Fall der meiste Schlamm sammeln, so das ich ihn dann mittels Schmutzwasserpumpe rausbekomme. Bodenabläufe möchte ich nicht installieren. 
Muss halt schauen das ich den optimalen Flow hinbekomme. Auch möchte ich so wenig wie möglich im Teich drin rumlaufen müssen. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Erst Luftheber lesen, dann weiterplannen.


----------



## Michael H (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hallo Simon und viel Spass hier im Forum 

Werde dein Projekt weiter verfolgen , besonders dein Pflanzenfilterbecken .....


----------



## Moonlight (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hallo Simon,

und ein herzliches Willkommen 

Warum das Becken überhaupt mit einbinden?

Also ich würde es im Garten separat einbuddeln und vom Teich getrennt betreiben.
Stell Dir doch mal vor ... Deine Koi laichen ... wohin mit den Babys  
Die könnteste in dem Becken großziehen.

Mandy


----------



## SimonGarden (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hallo Mandy,
das mit den Koibabys ist tatsächlich ein Argument. 
Allerdings haben zwei Arbeitskollegen von mir auch Koi im Teich, diese bekommen auch regelmäßig Nachwuchs und bleiben ohne besondere Behandlung im großen Teich. 
Es kommen immer genug durch, bzw. es werden stetig mehr.

Ich könnte aber den kleinen Teich tatsächlich mittels Bypass vom großen Teich trennen und bei Bedarf separat betreiben. Das Argument mit dem sich, durch den Wasserfall,  erwärmenden Teich, nehme ich schon ernst. Immer soll der eh nicht laufen, schon wegen der plätschernden Lärmbelästigung


----------



## Moonlight (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Ja Simon, genau das ist ja das Problem.
Es werden immer mehr und rausfangen wird unter Umständen ne Katastrophe.
Ich hab dieses Jahr meine das erste Mal ausquartiert als es noch Eier waren.
Nun kann man sie gezielt umsorgen und auch gezielt rausnehmen ... ob zum Vermessen oder zum Verschenken/Verkaufen.

Die Erwärmung würde ich persönlich nicht als das Problem ansehen. Mein Teich ist 2m tief und ich bin noch nicht über 24,3°C drüber raus gekommen ... trotz der 39°C im Schatten.
Darüber würde ich mir persönlich nicht so große Gedanken machen ... eher um die Abkühlung ... das geht leider viel schneller als die Erwärmung 

Wie siehts denn mit dem Winter aus, haste den Wunsch den Teich abzudecken?

Mandy

PS: Plätschern ist doch keine Lärmbelästigung ... das ist Erholung pur.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Mandy, lass ihn doch erstmal den Teich vernünftig planen. Dazu gehört nen vernünftiger Filter und ne Pumpe die seinen Ansprüchen genügt. Wenn Simon sich nicht mit der unsinnigen Tauchpumpe auseinandersetzen würde müßte er ggf. Das ganze Teichprofil ändern. Nicht böse gemeint Mandy


----------



## SimonGarden (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Abdecken werde ich ihn nicht, aber eventuell eine Heizung verbauen. Dazu natürlich den Luftsprudler laufen lassen. Das sollte in der Tiefe für Eisfreiheit sorgen. Zusätzlich gibt's doch noch solche Eisfreihalter aus Styropor/dur.


----------



## Zacky (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

abdecken ist billiger als heizen und die Styroporteile sind murks...aber dazu kommen dann im Herbst wieder viele Beiträge oder Du suchst schon mal in den Foren...

...plane jetzt erst einmal in Ruhe durch, lass uns teilhaben an deinen Ideen und wir freuen uns dann auf die weiterführende Baudoku...:beten


----------



## Moonlight (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Kein Problem ...

ich wollte ihm nur aufzeigen, das es mehr Sinn macht, das Becken separat einzubauen.
Ich würde es nicht in den Teich einbeziehen. Schon alleine weil man es entweder beschädigen oder aber schief einbuddeln müßte, damit das Wasser an der gewünschten Stelle in den Teich läuft.

Lieber aus Folie einen richtigen, dem Teichprofil angepassten Pflanzenbereich schaffen.

Aber okay, jeder wie er es mag 

Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Also auf zur Filter und Pumpenplanung, bevor Simon Folie reinwirft. Das machen wir doch alle gern


----------



## meinereiner (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hallo Simon,

nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Du schreibst: 


SimonGarden schrieb:


> Das sollte in der Tiefe für Eisfreiheit sorgen



Das Eis wächst von oben nach unten. Du sorgst nicht für Eisfreiheit in der Tiefe, sondern für Eisfreiheit an der Oberfläche. Wenn du den Luftsprudler zu tief hängst, kann das dazu führen, dass du die Wasserschichtung in der Tiefe zerstörst. Damit kühlt das Wasser in der Tiefe zu sehr ab. Das ist nicht gut für die Fische.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Ach mano, laßt doch mal die Babys und die Blubbersteine weg. Simon hat nur ein Erdloch und wir alle könnten ihm helfen einen effektiven energiesparenden Teich zu bauen.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Simon hat nur ein Erdloch und wir alle könnten ihm helfen einen effektiven energiesparenden Teich zu bauen.



Na dann fang mal an 
Für Filter bin ich nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner, nachdem ich jetzt feststellen mußte, dass meine Filterung völlig daneben konzipiert ist 

Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hab ich ja schon. Hab Simon gesagt, er soll sich mal mit Lufthebern auseinandersetzen. Wir Mammutianer haben hier viel geschrieben, aber er braucht ordentlich kW damit sein Teich funktioniert. Also Thema 1 ist: welche pumpe 400 watt tauchpumpe 30 watt mammut? 30 Watt mammut bedeutet evtl. Teich anders anlegen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hi Simon,

ich habe alles durchforstet und die passenden Links gefunden.

1. Was beeindruckendes zum Thema Luftheber.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpfjOs0IZfk&feature=youtu.be

2. WP-3D der Mammuttester (hier gezeigt 35 Watt):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lQOtdfeCX8&feature=player_embedded#at=17

3. Der Bastelfred:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33996

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SimonGarden (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hallo.

Vielen Dank, das ihr euch so den Kopf über meinen Tümpel zerbrecht.


Also, entweder bin ich zu doof das zu kapieren, oder ich weiß auch nicht. 
Die halten ein Rohr in den Teich, pusten unten Luft rein und oben kommt Wasser raus?!
Richtig soweit? Die Pumpe ist also eine Luftpumpe, keine Wasserpumpe im eigentlichen Sinn. Was hat es mit dem genannten "Sprudelstein" auf sich?
Für mich sind das irgendwie "Böhmische Dörfer", heißt, ich kapier es nicht. 
Hat jemand die Nerven dazu, mir das idiotensicher zu erklären? 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

 genau so ist es. 
Ein Rohr, eine Luftpumpe und ab geht die Post. 
Ist in jeder Hinsicht preiswert 
Anschaffung (Rohr/ Winkel/ T-Stück/ Kompressor 30 Watt)
und im Unterhalt 35 Watt
und in der Wartung weil keine Verschleißteile vorhanden.

Tiere werden auch geschont, wen die da rein kommen, die werden einfach wieder rausgepustet.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Das Prinzip eines Lufthebers ist es, dass die Luftblasen das Wasser mit hoch befördern.

In ein Rohr kommen unten Lüftersteine hinein, die ganz normal mit einer Belüfterpumpe betrieben werden. Der Boden ist offen bzw. macht man einen seitlichen Zulauf wo das Wasser nachströmen kann. Die Luftblasen, die durch die Lüftersteine erzeugt werden, haben ja das Bedürfniss nach oben zu steigen. Hierbei nehmen sie das Wasser auf Grund der Dichte/Masse-Verhältnisse mit nach oben. So kann man mit recht wenig Energieaufwand (Lüfterpumpen haben meist deutlich unter 100 W) viel Wasser befördern...aber nicht in die Höhe sondern auf Wasserniveau bzw. etwas darüber (10cm)...es müssen keine Lüftersteine sein, sondern es gehen auch selbstgebaute Druckkammern, in welche die Luft hinein gepumpt wird und durch kleine Löcher in Blasenform austritt...ein gutes Ergebnis erzeugt man halt schon mit den 110er Rohren, größer wäre besser und entscheidend ist, dass das Rohr recht tief stehen sollte, damit die Luft genügend Zeit hat nach oben zu steigen...(eine Tiefe von mind. 1m ist empfehlenswert, optimaler sind 1,50m bis 2,00m Tiefe)

...mal so auf die Schnelle...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Schön beschrieben Zacky. 

Genau, bei der Pumphöhe liegt das Problem und deswegen, wäre es wichtig den Filter und Teich ggf. anders zu planen und zu bauen.

So wäre eine Stelle zum Absetzen dann die Stelle von der Mammutpumpe. Diese würde an einem Ende vom Teich liegen und nicht in der Mitte.

(1,50 - 2 m Steigrohr = tiefste Stelle)

und der Filter muß exakt euf Teichniveau liegen. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Fix nochmal ein Video, wo man deutlich erkennt, wie die Leistung mit der Förderhöhe sinkt. 







Am besten ohne höhenunterschied arbeiten, da hat das Mammut volle Leistung.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SimonGarden (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Wirklich beeindruckend. 
Aber das hieße tatsächlich, das ganze __ Filtersystem umzukonstruieren.
Die Regentonnen einbuddeln, okay dann bin ich auf Teichniveau.
Aber wie bekomm ich das Wasser dann wieder in den Teich? 
Und der Hochteich mit Wasserfall? 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Das ist doch einfach. 

Vom Filter zum Teich ein Überlauf.

Und für den Bachlauf holste Dir ne einfache Bachlaufpumpe, die Du einschaltest, wenn Du da draußen sitze.


Du kannst auch aus dem Filter in den Teich pumpen...


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

So Simon, 
anbei mal ne gekrizzelt, welches Versionen Du machen kannst. 

 

Wenn du aus der Tonne in den Teich pumpen willst, kann es evtl. sinnvoll Sein einen Pumpenschacht zu graben. 
Das habe ich auch so gemacht und hab dort 1 * 1,80 dickes fettes Rohr mit versenkt. Diese wird dann an die Regentonne angeschlossen und dort dann das Mammut rein. 

Ist aber recht aufwendig. Ich denke, am besten in den Teich mit dem Mammut, dann holt es Dir gleich den Schnodder vom Boden. (Skimmer kannste auch ans Mammut anschließen.)


Wenn Du es denn so machen willst, ist es ja nur ersmal vür den Aushub wichtig.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## SimonGarden (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Mühe.
Ich habe das Prinzip verstanden. Ich werde mir darüber Gedanken machen. 
Noch habe ich alle Möglichkeiten offen. 

Nun zu einem anderen Problem:

Da ich gerade bei Obi war weil ich noch jede Menge Pflanzsteine brauchte,
hab ich gleich mal nach Teichfolie geschaut.

Ich möchte 1mm PVC-Folie verwenden. 
Die nette Mitarbeiterin bremste meine Euphorie leider ein wenig. 
Bei Obi bekomme ich nur Rollen bis max. 8m Breite.
Ich brauche aber geschätzte 10 oder 11m. Und zusammenkleben geht nicht sagt sie.
Will ich eigentlich auch gar nicht. In einem Stück wäre mir lieber.
Gibt es einen Anbieter der breitere Rollen verkauft und das zu bezahlbaren Kondition? 
Am Sonntag kommt mein Schwiegervater zu Besuch, er ist Betonbauer.
Ich werde ihn mal fragen ob es nicht möglich wäre den Teich komplett aus wasserdichtem Beton zu betonieren. Das wäre die beste Lösung. Oder könnt ihr mir da jetzt schon sagen dass das nicht geht?

Gruß Simon


----------



## mitch (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Hallo Simon,

zum Luftheber hab ich auch noch ein paar Infos aus meinem Sammelsurium 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/519

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/521

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/594

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/643


das ist meine Luftpumpe:
* defekter Link entfernt *


Excel zum berechnen der Pumpen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/114248&d=1361545324



ich hoffe mal du kannst mit dem ganzen Zeugs was anfangen


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Simon stellt sich vor*

Zur Folie...

Schaue Dich mal bei den ganzen großen Teichbauhändlern um, die auch online in ihren Shops anbieten, auch bei "Ebäääh" findest Du bestimmt passende Größen...bei 1,50m Tiefe würde ich Dir aber lieber zu 1,5mm PVC oder 1mm EPDM-Folie raten...da Du eh' die Folie im Ganzen verlegen willst, wäre wohl EPDM besser geeignet...


----------

